# Help help I cannot post any images



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there any method to email images to this forum. Other forums allow direct posts. My images are too large to post. Most images are about 4.2mb. Any 
help for an old guy? Frank


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I use IRFANView to resize them so they aren't so big, then I store them online in a Photobucket account, then use the Img link for posting purposes.


----------

